# LAICHEN der Moderlieschen....



## Teichforum.info (8. Mai 2003)

Bei meiner Mutter hat es __ Moderlieschen im Teich. Aber nur noch ca. 15 Stk.
Ich hoffe, dass sich die Moderlieschen dieses Jahr noch Fortpflanzen! Es ist nämlich schon MAI!
 
Dann nehm ich die Jungtiere zu mir! Somit werden keine Jungtiere von den Eltern gefressen!  :

  Die Moderlieschen Laichen doch anfangs MAI?


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Mai 2003)

hallo rolando,

ich bin leider auch nicht der fachmann in dieser fragestellung - was sicher stimmt daß die __ moderlieschen in der jetztigen zeit für nachkommen sorgen.

wenn ich aber meine jungfische von moderlieschen und elritzen anschaue stelle ich in zweifel ob diese von den eigenen muttertieren (die ja ebenfalls sehr kleinwüchsig sind) gefressen werden können - denke dies ist erher bei größeren rassen der fall wo die diskrepanz der größe von jung zu alt größer ist.

bitte korrigiert mich - dies ist kein fundiertes wissen sondern nur der optische eindruck aus meinem teich.

jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (8. Mai 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

beim lesen im www habe ich gerade über das __ Moderlieschen gelesen,

das _ " Zur Laichzeit, die in den Monaten April - Juni liegt"... _

(hier gefunden... )

dann haben deine/eure Fischchen ja noch etwas Zeit   

*wiederlesengeht*

cu WF


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2003)

Mensch Leute, meine __ Moderlieschen haben sich vermehrt!

Das schon nachdem sie erst 1 Woche im Teich waren.


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2003)

oh, wie schön...*neidischguckt*

Ich habe heute nur 2 meiner Fischchen entdecken können, das Wasser war recht "klar"... *traurigist* 
"Leichen" habe ich im Teich nie gesehen, also müssen es Nachbars Kittys gewesen sein *grummelt* 

cu WF


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2003)

Da hilft NUR, die Flinte oder der Gartenschlauch!   


Ich würd' es mal vorerst mit dem Gartenschlauch probieren.

Die Flinte sollte doch eher im Keller verweilen!  :twisted: 

Ich habe bei meinen Teich schon einige Katzen mit dem Gartenschlauch "weggespritzt"!


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2003)

*Moin ihr zwei ..*

.... das Katzen __ Moderlieschen fangen könnten halte ich für nicht wahrscheinlich, die sind viel zu schnell für die .....


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2003)

...das hoff ich zu mindest!  :cry:


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2003)

...wenn ich sie doch erwischen würde...*grummelt*, aber bei uns kommen die Biester nur in der Nacht. Tagsüber kommen sie weniger oder gar nicht, denn unser Fiffi könnte ja draußen sein   Der ist zwar zu blöd die Kittys zu erwischen, aber der klingt wie ein "2m großes Monster", wenn er mal eine Spur findet und durch den Garten poltert... *fg* dabei ist er nur Knie hoch...

cu WF


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Mai 2003)

In unserer Gegend hat es viele __ Graureiher! Ich hoff nur dass diese graunen Biester die __ Moderlieschen in Ruhe lassen.   

Sonst gibts Graureiher-Steak "Schweizer Art" ...  :twisted:


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2003)

Hallo Leute,

hat schon mal jemand an den lieben Eisvogel gedacht?

mfg


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Mai 2003)

* Reiher/Eisvogel*

Hallo Roland,

also bei mir am Teich habe ich noch keine Probs, weder mit Reiher , noch mit einem Eisvogel.

Ohje, aber in Nachbars Garten .... da iss der Reiher jeden Morgen und wenn meine Freundin aus dem Haus geht fliegt er immer weg. Das komische daran iss, das Nachbars Teich erheblich kleiner und schwieriger durch landen zu erreichen ist ....


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Juni 2003)

Die __ Moderlieschen haben schon das 2. Mal in diesem Jahr Junge bekommen!  

Und ich dachte schon, es werde nix mit Nachwuchs!  :razz:


PS: Eisvögel gibt es in der Schweiz nicht, rofl


----------

